# iPod Touch 4th Generation Drawbacks



## VarDOS (Nov 15, 2010)

Its a while we are using iPod Touch 4G, we have found some of the following CON’s from the new genaration.

Major drawback occurred in the 8GB version, due to iOS4.2 the internal memory available is only 6GB which is not enough for Music, Videos & The MAJOR (HD Recording); HD Recording occupies lot's of space so 8GB is not enough. 8GB is not a good choice when it comes to iPod Touch 4G.

Ticking sound comes when the rear microphone is used when the WiFi is on. This problem is faced to all the iPods. Overheating is carried as of iPhone 3GS to this iPod, Whenever the iPod has been used for a long time i.e heavy apps or cam is used then the back of the Pod just gets heated and the device becomes extremely hot. This sometime causes laggyness, slowness or sometimes the device just freezes.

Read More : iPod Touch, Not a Pmp But a Micropc | Computersight


----------

